# Pymatoming



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm thinking of heading to pymatuning Thursday. Anyone live close enough to see how thick the ice is? I was told 3 to 4in in the bay. Any help would be nice seeing as how i live an hr away. Dont want to waist a trip. Thanks


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I just checked the ice 1-19 and found 6-7 inches in panaduram but went across the causeway and checked Tuttle point it was 2 inches....I'm going to go back and fish maybe Sunday in panaduram


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

bumpus said:


> I just checked the ice 1-19 and found 6-7 inches in panaduram but went across the causeway and checked Tuttle point it was 2 inches....I'm going to go back and fish maybe Sunday in panaduram


 Bumpus are you going for eyes or gills?
Also what time are you heading out? I'm always up for going with someone


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm honestly gunna try to go out for whatever bites I just wanna get on some ice....I can let you know closer to Sunday if I can definitely make it


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

Sounds good. Ill let you know what i find out about the bite when i find out


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

Im heading out in the morning. Ill let you know what it looks like when i get there.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Cntrpn said:


> Im heading out in the morning. Ill let you know what it looks like when i get there.


Bring your spud bar


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

In general does anyone do any good ice fishing the Panarandon area? I fish it in the boat in the spring but never ice fished it. It's pretty shallow from what I remember.


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

Eye Dr said:


> In general does anyone do any good ice fishing the Panarandon area? I fish it in the boat in the spring but never ice fished it. It's pretty shallow from what I remember.


To be honest I'm not positive. I havent fished it in a few years.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I've never ice fished it either to be honest but from what I've seen its the thickest ice I've seen there....I went out maybe 30 yards and I was in 5 fow....I have caught some big walleye and crappie in there in the early summer though....I don't know if you guys are close to the ashtabula area but the public docks in conneaut are locked up and could be ready to go in a week or so


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

bumpus said:


> I've never ice fished it either to be honest but from what I've seen its the thickest ice I've seen there....I went out maybe 30 yards and I was in 5 fow....I have caught some big walleye and crappie in there in the early summer though....I don't know if you guys are close to the ashtabula area but the public docks in conneaut are locked up and could be ready to go in a week or so


Where did you go out at today? I still dont know where im going in the morning. All i know is i would like to get on some solid ice. Im about 30 away from the ash.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I didn't get to fish today had to work.....if you go from the causeway north on pymatuning lake road panaduram will be on your right hand side maybe 2 miles out of Andover theres a sign right by the road


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

Im heading out now I'll give you a report when i geth there


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

It had 3 to 4 good clear ice. Plan on fishing it this weekend. Didnt fish today though.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm planning on being out there somewhere to


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

How far out did you go


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

Not that far. Thought better of it. Headed to mosquito. Really good clear ice. 6" most places.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Where at mosquito did you go out of?


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Id like to try fishing there but I don't know anything about the lake really


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

I went off the causeway Southside. I was told there is some logs. I was in about 10fow. I dont know much ells other than there was about a dozen shanty's in a small area. Im going to try it agen this weekend. Hopefuly with better results


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

How thick was the ice where you fished


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

It was a solid 7" and clear as glass.


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Awesome maybe I'll try down there Sunday like I said I have no idea where the spots are guys go out of accept for the buoy line so I may go there


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

bumpus said:


> Awesome maybe I'll try down there Sunday like I said I have no idea where the spots are guys go out of accept for the buoy line so I may go there


Ill let you know if i go out sunday. We can meet up


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The bouy line is a nice hike. How much snow is on the ice at skeeter


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

laynhardwood said:


> The bouy line is a nice hike. How much snow is on the ice at skeeter


No clue. But only a 1/2" on mosquito.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok thanks


----------

